# Good for gut



## fancyfeet (Dec 21, 2015)

Does anyone use probiotics for their mice? After doing some research I have seen a few studies done which show considerable benefits. I have two mice that I have had since they were about 4 weeks old so they are use to being held but since starting them on the probiotics they have seemed much calmer.

Just wanted to share


----------



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

Can't say I've ever tried it, I did have guardian angle for the budgie but that's more for using with a run down animal or one coming off meds.


----------



## Laigaie (Mar 7, 2011)

I've heard of some folks using yogurt for pairs that don't seem to be fertile. For whatever weird reason, research shows that yogurt's good gut bacteria improves fertility. It's pretty difficult to make happen for a reasonably large stud of mice, though, so I don't know anybody who does it as a matter of course.


----------

